# How do I access this thread?



## User16625 (3 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/losing-faith-in-tredz-swansea.164166/

Its a thread about Tredz in Swansea. I occasionally use this shop myself. Although I find they are pretty good, I would like to know why this person lost faith in them. 
Many cycle shops in the area dont seem to be very good.

Edit: Found thread in a different forum. Dont know what happened here. Also dont know how to delete my own threads.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2014)

Looks like the thread has been deleted. Someone must have said something defamatory to get that done.

The gist (if I can say it without this thread going the same way) was that an order was placed, the parts later turned out not to be in stock, an alternative was offered and those later turned out not to be in stock either. Gave a poor impression to a first time customer.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2014)

Scrub that last comment. The thread is here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/losing-faith-in-tredz-swansea.164127/

Been moved between sections? I think it was in the Cafe originally.


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been moved between sections? I think it was in the Cafe originally.



Moving a thread around the various sections wouldn't change it's ID though ... @RideLikeTheStig - where did you get that link from?


----------



## User16625 (5 Sep 2014)

Shaun said:


> Moving a thread around the various sections wouldn't change it's ID though ... @RideLikeTheStig - where did you get that link from?



Iirc it was a thread in the beginners section. I dont think its on display anymore tho.


----------

